# Hieronymus journal



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Probably mostly pictures during the summer season. Not much to tell because the only products I can use, as I am aware of, are organic products. Mostly products from DCM and some iron for colour.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Did some repairs after i applied an overdose of iron..... I did the overseeding with 100% RPR from Barenbrug. Let's see how fast it will germinate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How are you doing your edging? Is that a metal bar with the mulch 15mm lower?


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

It's recycled plastic, 14cm high and sold as a role of 25 meters. It's called Ecolat.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Here is another example of how I used it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks great. It looks to be safe for the kids bare feet. Their website doesnt list a USA source. :-(


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

It's perfectly safe for kids. I have 3 kids myself. No sharp edges. And easy to use to! You can shape it in any form you like.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Germination in 4 days! That's why I work with RPR from Barenbrug! Love those seeds!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

After 10 days first mow with the rotary mower!


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

Hieronymus said:


> Germination in 4 days! That's why I work with RPR from Barenbrug! Love those seeds!


The same here with the barenbrug seeds. Germinate in just a few days


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Nice! I have mowed it twice now with the rotary mower. First on 35mm, today 28mm. Tomorrow I will mow it with cylinder mower for he first time at 19mm. I might post some pictures of the results.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

My biggest problem right now are the larvae of the crane fly. I don't know the English name of them. It's a returning thing here. Every year they pop up around this time of the year. You only discover them when they are creating damage to your lawn. So you're always late with the pest control.....


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you get this product in your country? Chlorantraniliprole It is used for grubs and also protects for crane fly. It needs to be applied in april/may since it takes a while to move into the soil. imidacloprid (I dont like using it because of the bees), should protect if you apply now. Carbaryl (sevin) would work if you see damage (corrective instead of preventive).


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> Can you get this product in your country? Chlorantraniliprole It is used for grubs and also protects for crane fly. It needs to be applied in april/may since it takes a while to move into the soil. imidacloprid (I dont like using it because of the bees), should protect if you apply now. Carbaryl (sevin) would work if you see damage (corrective instead of preventive).


Thanks a lot! I saw the product can be use used in de EU. Is there a brand name that has this substance in it? I can't find any when I google it. I now use Pychlorex, but this can only be used when the larvae are already active.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Chlorantraniliprole = Scott grubex1.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Scott is not sold in the Netherlands. But I saw I can get in on Amazon! Thanks @g-man!


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

A little picture update of my garden right now.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

Hieronymus said:


> My biggest problem right now are the larvae of the crane fly. I don't know the English name of them. It's a returning thing here. Every year they pop up around this time of the year. You only discover them when they are creating damage to your lawn. So you're always late with the pest control.....


Already tried Pokon graslarven weg?
You can buy this online and at intratuin etc


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

I use Pychlorex now. Works fine. Only not preventive. The same with the Pokon product. You can only use is when the larvae are already active. For prevention I use Larvex from BSI but it does not always do the job. So I will try @g-man's option.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Stripes!


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Did put some organic fertiliser down today. 20 kg NPK 9-4-7 + 2 MgO. It's actually the third time I put down fertilizer this season. I don't really have a plan. When I see the growt rate of the grass is going down and the colour is fading I fertelize the lawn. Measured ph as well but that was around 6.5 so that is okay for now.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

The Poa is doing great after the fertilisation....


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

What an immaculate and mature landscape. You have a fantastic yard I'd love to visit and walk barefoot in.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

You've done a beautiful job. A wonderful place to relax.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> What an immaculate and mature landscape. You have a fantastic yard I'd love to visit and walk barefoot in.


You're welcome. Also like to walk barefoot in the grass. I had a KBG lawn at my former home. That was amazing to walk barefoot in. PRG is not that soft. My garden is actually only 2 years old. It's the forest behind the garden that it makes it look that mature.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> You've done a beautiful job. A wonderful place to relax.


It sure is!


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

Isn't it hot enough? haha


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Robberthoffman said:


> Isn't it hot enough? haha


During the day it is. But a lot of wind here, especially yesterday around 6-7bft! Than it will cool down quite fast around these coastal area's. But had a nice surf session! :thumbup:


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Post emergent on today. Primestar from Luxan. We don't have prem here unfortunately.....


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

But the lawn is holding on good with the drought here!


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

And got myself some new fertilisers to try out.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Found some before pictures from the garden when we just bought the house 3 years ago....


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Hieronymus You've been busy!


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> @Hieronymus You've been busy!


For sure. Over 300 plants went in over time creating hedges and filling up de mulch. Still working on it and have some projects coming. But first aerating, levelling and overseeding the lawn by the end of the month. If the drought hasn't killed it over time....


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow. Great work. How did you get those boxwood hedges to fill in so nicely?


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Wow. Great work. How did you get those boxwood hedges to fill in so nicely?


Fertiliser is the most important factor especially chalk to keep the soil alkaline. Then it's mostly trimming the hedges about 5 times a year. Since they tend to grow upwards I trim the top more often the the sides. So the energie of the plants go's to the sides.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Some dramatic stripes....


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hieronymus said:


> Some dramatic stripes....


Man that is a fantastic turnaround you have done. Inspiring.

You using a striper?


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Bkell101 said:


> Hieronymus said:
> 
> 
> > Some dramatic stripes....
> ...


Thanks! No, I am not using a striper apart from my reelmower.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hieronymus said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Great work. How did you get those boxwood hedges to fill in so nicely?
> ...


Good to know. I never really put fertilizer on my boxwoods beyond when I plant them, I guess I should start! What product do you use? I ask b/c I just ripped out an old mature boxwood that had become overgrown and gangly and planted a few 3 gallon green velvets. I would like to get them to fill in as quickly as I can. Thanks!


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Hieronymus said:
> 
> 
> > gm560 said:
> ...


I use chalk twice a year and three times per year a fertilizer from DCM, but I guess you can't get that. It's substance is NPK 6-3-5. And loads of water since they like a bit of water!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hieronymus said:


> Found some before pictures from the garden when we just bought the house 3 years ago....


What a turn around!!!


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

@zeus201 Thanks. But still a work in progress.


----------



## Belfort (May 21, 2018)

How is your lawn doing at these high temperatures?

Do you have problems with Puccinia coronata (kroonroest) now?


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Belfort said:


> How is your lawn doing at these high temperatures?
> 
> Do you have problems with Puccinia coronata (kroonroest) now?


It survived the heat pretty good. I had some fungus problems but that was because of lack of time I irrigated the lawn at night. But I have "koper" to get rid of it.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Finally got a day without any wind. (That's a rare thing around here) So dat gives me a chance to overseed he lawn. Here are some pictures of de scalping.




Than the verticuting.





And than some repairs and overseeding. And applayed some fertiliser.





Will post the end result in a few weeks.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

It's good enough for the first mow.





And first mow done with the rotary mower.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Overseeding done with regenerating perennial ryegrass from Barenbrug. Directly after overseeding I applayed a fertilizer from DCM 14-4-8+35 MgO + FE. I used 12,5kg for now end will do the other 25kg in about 2 weeks to give it a extra boost!


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

Hieronymus said:


> Belfort said:
> 
> 
> > How is your lawn doing at these high temperatures?
> ...


Whats the name of the product you call "koper"?


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Robberthoffman said:


> Hieronymus said:
> 
> 
> > Belfort said:
> ...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Does it work? It seems to be liquid copper. Interesting that they call out the danger to marine life.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> Does it work? It seems to be liquid copper. Interesting that they call out the danger to marine life.


Works perfect. The lawn is situated under trees and directly in a forrest. So the lawn is always damp. I got lots of fungus problems year round but this product works within a few days.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

First mow with the reelmower after overseeding.


Hoc at 2 cm / 0.8 inch. And applayed some copper/koper (see previous post) because I have a lot of fungus in these moist conditions. I even have days when the lawn stays wet all day.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Little picture update as we slowly go into fall and winter. Not to keen on the RPR tho....


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks gorgeous.


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

It looks great! Why aren't you happy with the rpr? It doesn't regenerate enough?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Hieronymus how is this lawn looking?


----------

